# Anyone heading out this weekend?



## B_Reid (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey there,
Looking for a spot if anyone is heading out. Galveston or Freeport. Have some new spinning equipment I wanting to get wet. Happy to clean and share costs.

Branden


----------



## B_Reid (Aug 7, 2011)

b_reid said:


> hey there,
> looking for a spot if anyone is heading out. Galveston or freeport. Have some new spinning equipment i wanting to get wet. Happy to clean and share costs.
> 
> Branden


612-669-2670


----------

